

7 Words You Can’t Say On The Internet  (Without Starting A Flame War) - noname99
http://www.cracked.com/blog/2008/06/25/7-words-you-cant-say-on-the-internet-without-starting-a-flame-war/

======
jm4
<rant>It's bad enough that we have to see all this Tech Crunch/Reddit/Digg
type of garbage on HN all the time... Now we have people posting stuff from
cracked.com? This is too much. To add insult to injury this guy even has
higher karma than I do. Can someone please flag this or mod it down into
oblivion? A block user/block domain feature would be nice too.</rant>

